# Polishers - Opinion



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi All,
With Christmas just round the corner  What is the best 'Budget' polisher :? Any reccomendations [smiley=gossip.gif]

Thanks

T ROB T


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

depends what your budget is ? i payed £100 trade for my mop and that was a group buy of 10 for the painters at my work, but then agen i used my 3.4.5 maby more times aday ?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

No cheapie, been asked what I want as a christmas prezzies upto £35, thought of a polisher :?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

I get a lot of my stuff from here, it's all the best stuff like but you might be able to get a few nice bits. It's worth getting the good stuff in my opinion.  
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I got this kent car care one last year but I only paid £30 for it I'll try and remember where I got it

http://www.carcare.co.uk/acatalog/polisher.html

Edit found it on ebay with freebies for under £30 delivered

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kent-High-Power-C ... 17fec31872


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mate,
B&Q Do an orbital polisher, its called MacAllister i payed £20 when it was on offer and its fantastic for the money, it even manages to correct swirls on the Audi Hard Paint, It feels good quality aswell.

Here is the link: http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?a ... earch=true


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If you've previous experience, I'd push the boat out and get the Chicago


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i really wouldnt get one for less than £35, if you can even get one for less than £35. if i offered to give you aids for £35 you woldnt have it would you?


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

BLinky said:


> i really wouldnt get one for less than £35, if you can even get one for less than £35. if i offered to give you aids for £35 you woldnt have it would you?


Helpful as ever..... :?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

totally, saving him from destorying his paint.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

NickP said:


> If you've previous experience, I'd push the boat out and get the Chicago


Yep, defo a good a machine..

A few motor factors sell them, got mine for £170 from brown brothers in Northampton..


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

see andys (Yellow) post re sale at clean your car £59 for polisher, dig deep


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look here http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... at_71.html


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the Megs G220, unfortunately two of the speeds have gone AWOL! I'm going to give the B&Q jobby a looking at to see how it measures up before I shell out for another expensive one. Probably not a fair test as the G220 took most of the swirls out so I'll only be using it to keep on top of things.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi mate, its probably perfect for that, it did get most of the swirls out of mine, it probably needs a bit more grunt to be able to combat major paint defects, there was a thread on detailing world about it and it faired pretty good against other more expensive polishers.
mine has taken some serious abuse and its still going strong....3 yr guarantee aswell. :lol:


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

TT Ade said:


> I have the Megs G220, unfortunately two of the speeds have gone AWOL! I'm going to give the B&Q jobby a looking at to see how it measures up before I shell out for another expensive one. Probably not a fair test as the G220 took most of the swirls out so I'll only be using it to keep on top of things.


Megs G220 DA had a problem with the speed controlers on the early models, give them a ring people have had them replaced FOC


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

silverline storm rotary, £41 dabs. Wish I had started with this as it would have saved me a lot of time and money. Just get hold of a scrap panel or a tt to practice on  
I started with the the silveline orange da, crap. Got the mac, decent build quality but limited correction performance on hard paints and tight areas. The got the kestrel das 6, ace da but still takes ages correcting hard paints. Now the rotary silverline, cheap entry level rotary and heavy in use but results are ace and quick

Si


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Sickboy said:


> I get a lot of my stuff from here, it's all the best stuff like but you might be able to get a few nice bits. It's worth getting the good stuff in my opinion.
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/


ditto i use G220 DA Polisher... well worthwhile... with Mezerna.. read what you can do online on youtube... its almost idiot proof... dont go any cheaper they will damage the paint... this is as top notch as the Porter Cable from the US with enough speed...upto 6k


----------

